# THE Trading Spouses Episode is on NOW!



## xbrookecorex (Jan 19, 2007)

The infamous angry Christian woman is back for a new episode with a new family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , it's on Fox right now, EST. Watch it!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 19, 2007)

OMG! I have it on now......


----------



## Holly (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_The infamous angry Christian woman is back for a new episode with a new family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , it's on Fox right now, EST. Watch it!_

 
Oh man she's back? *Cackle*


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 19, 2007)

haha quality entertainment


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 19, 2007)

I can't watch those shows.  They are just soooo uncomfortable to watch.  And they remind me that there are some freaky people out there and I would just rather forget.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I can't watch those shows.  They are just soooo uncomfortable to watch.  And they remind me that there are some freaky people out there and I would just rather forget. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This one has been REALLY awkward to watch. Like I feel embarassed FOR everyone, especially the moms.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 20, 2007)

it makes me mad to see that one person alone could make ALOT of people hate christians/religion in general
it makes me want to but then i have to remind myself that there will be psychos and idiots out there no matter what religion/sex/race etc.

ok done ranting

i hate that lady hahaha


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 20, 2007)

I watched like.. 5 minutes of if.. I couldn't take it..


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 20, 2007)

That woman was crazy!!!! And her friends were so mean to that lady. I know we have our own beliefs, but to me being judgemental isn't cool.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 20, 2007)

im suprised at how insane the dad ended up being. i hate when people think its ok to be racist because they have an "excuse"


----------



## jenii (Jan 20, 2007)

Aw, I MISSED IT?? That sucks, I was looking forward to seeing her crazyness again. Maybe someone will youtube it.


----------



## f1rewater (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spencoh* 

 
_im suprised at how insane the dad ended up being. i hate when people think its ok to be racist because they have an "excuse"_

 

Say what?! What kind of excuse would that be?


----------



## spencoh (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f1rewater* 

 
_Say what?! What kind of excuse would that be? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
he said he was being prejudice for black people. like that makes being prejudice ok.
i feel like there is no reason to judge someone by their skin color EVER
he lumped all white people together, and it made me want to scream.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2007)

it really hurt to see the father teaching his 7 year old kid that racism is okay.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 23, 2007)

i have to babysit kids that have been raised racist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i want to smack the parents


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 25, 2007)

HAHA I remember when she came on the first show, I couldn't stop laughing...she's crazy!!!  I watched a bit of the second show the other night but I don't know what happened, I got side tracked or something because I didn't end up watching it lol. Oh well...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 25, 2007)

to fill you in ladylock... the show was rediculous.. but this time it wasnt her being stupid! can you believe it?!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_to fill you in ladylock... the show was rediculous.. but this time it wasnt her being stupid! can you believe it?!_

 
i almost wonder if maybe they set her up with such an extreme douchebag just to kind of save face for her, you know? like...put somebody more insane and extreme up there just to make her look a little more normal...

i like how she gave pretty much all the money to Shach.


----------



## spencoh (Jan 29, 2007)

that little girl was fucking beautiful

i want to steal her


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_i almost wonder if maybe they set her up with such an extreme douchebag just to kind of save face for her, you know? like...put somebody more insane and extreme up there just to make her look a little more normal...

i like how she gave pretty much all the money to Shach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought about that too, perhaps they wanted to let ya'll know that there are way crazier people out there!


----------

